# DLNA Support



## malverde (Mar 13, 2007)

Seriously... Time to start supporting DLNA...


----------



## admiral55 (Apr 5, 2013)

I second that motion....


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

No fake. I wonder why they have not done this yet.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

Well, there is the fact the DLNA has an absurdly restricted set of codecs and video formats it is willing to play, perhaps they think it is useless.

I'd rather see them support mounting network filesystems and playing media from them .


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

The TiVo itself has a very restricted set of codecs it can play. If anything, it's probably a narrower set than DLNA.

Except for MP3s, which it handles rather poorly, everything the TiVo plays back relies on hardware decoding. To get broad-spectrum format support, you pretty much need software decoding. And the TiVo just doesn't have the CPU power to do that in real time.

The reason why something like pyTivo is a major project is that it spends most of its effort massaging the diverse media formats on your PC into forms that the TiVo will accept.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

TiVo has hardware support for the required DLNA formats and most of the optional formats as well. 

The only required formats are MPEG-2 video and LPCM audio, both of which they support. We know they can also decode H.264 and WMV video (the original Netflix used WMV) as well as MP3, MP2, AC3 and WMA audio. Not 100% sure about MPEG-4 pt.2 but since the chip can do H.264 it can probably also do MPEG-4 pt.2. So that only leaves ATRAC3 audio, which is not widely used anyway.

Also the containers DLNA requires are PS, TS, MP4 and ASF all of which TiVo supports. (ASF is what WMV uses) So they're covered there as well. 

The fact that DLNA is so restricted is actually why TiVo should be able to support it.


----------



## ae6dx (Jul 21, 2005)

I'd love to see this.


----------

